

Ask HN - HN like sites, for creatives? - vijayr

Writing, painting etc - any creative discipline.
======
efferifick
Creative coding and interactive installations? Try
<http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/en_us> if you like those sorts of things.

------
the7nd
Designer News. It is more focused on UI and such than writing or painting
though.

<https://news.layervault.com/stories>

------
27182818284
<http://ffffound.com/>

<http://thisisnthappiness.com/>

------
brudgers
Programming is a creative discipline. HN is also reasonably attractive to
writers. And at least one prominent member has studied painting.

